# Gold over a grand



## queenslander55 (8 September 2009)

Is breaking through the $1000 an ounce gold price an indication of growing pessimism with the share market or simply an inevitable event?


----------



## So_Cynical (8 September 2009)

The gold conversation generally happens over here....small tangents are ok. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2366&page=356


----------



## queenslander55 (9 September 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> The gold conversation generally happens over here....small tangents are ok.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2366&page=356



 Sorry So_Cynical, but being relatively new to this forum, I posted the thread without trawling to find a more appropriate one and it seemed almost immediately that the thread you refer to started to be posted to.
In future I will do as you suggest but everything not withstanding, what is your take on the question I posed?


----------



## supermatt (9 September 2009)

giant rejection, this aint lookin good for gold in the short term, depends what the yanks think seems it doesnt move during the day here, Normally always wake up with a surprise after overnight trading 
im shorting this bad boy.


----------

